# deep sleep



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

I found this post... http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-global/158963-cpu-deep-sleep-battery-life.html

So I suspected for certain reasons my phone hasn't been deep sleeping right so I dwnlded cpu spy and I have attached screenshot of what I have..its a problem I need your guys knowledge to help me with please!


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

Seeing as I posted that thread on DroidForums, I can also confirm that my phone doesn't deep sleep properly much of the time.

I'd hazard a guess that many others who have poor battery life (losing 10% every hour with the phone idle with the screen off) likely have this same issue.

Those who are pulling the mythical multiple days of battery life must likely have their phones properly putting the CPU into sleep mode.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

The fix has been included in RevNumbers nightlies.

http://www.revnumbers.info


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Can we get a fix for hexen?


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Guess not.....lol


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Hexen has it already.... I'll have to check a few other things (like it not having the 1.2 ghz slot) though...


----------



## iluvamk (Jul 23, 2011)

how do you manually add it? or is there a flashable zip fix?


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm running CM7 on the latest nightly 8-16 and my phone sits in deep sleep almost all of the time. I don't use the phone much but for a few hrs total while I work for 8.5 hrs. But my battery normally only lasts from about 730am till approx 6-7pm. No drastic 3G usage. Wifi is on all the time. Only connects to router after about 530pm when I'm home. Wish it lasted several days. Oh well this is a screen shot of my cpu spy running if it helps


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry that screenshot doesn't show the deep sleep counter. Here is the accurate one. My bad


----------

